# Infusing Oils



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I would like to use herbs from my own garden to scent my soaps. 
Right now I've got lemon balm and pineapple sathink ge.

I've tried the window sill where you add your herbs and carrier oil and leave it in a window for 5 days. YUCK!
Smelt so bad. It molded.

I tried the oven method where you add your herbs and oils on the lowest temp for 2 hours, and eh, not a strong scent, but it had a greeny smell to it with a touch of lemon.
Surely nothing I would use in soap, or anything else for that. 

Both times I used sunflower oil.
This time around I think ill just use olive oil since its what I use in my soap anyways. 


What am I doing wrong?
Is it too early in the year?
Both plants have strong scents that don't involve the green smell when smashed between the fingers.. 

Or could it be because im lraving a little stem on when i pick it?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

In 14 years of soapmaking I have yet to have an herb infused oil carry the scent through the saponification process. Essential oils are just that ... the very essential oils of a plant without a carrier oil. If you want to try to distill an essential oil, then I suggest looking up that process. You will need a LOT of the herb.

When you added your herbs to your oil to infuse, I'll bet your herbs were fresh and were not completely submerged in oil. To successfully infuse herbs in oil, you want your herbs to sit on the counter for a day before pouring oil over them. Weighting them down is a good idea. The combination of the moisture in the herbs and the air contact lead to the mold.

You will also want to use an oil that has a long shelf life. Sunflower doesn't. Better is olive oil or lard.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Ive done olive oil a couple times and Ive figured out what Im smelling (besides the molded ones) is the actual oil and there are NO scents carrying over.



I dried some pineapple sage in the oven and have it heating in oil now..
Im hoping that the dried vs fresh works out better


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

As an aside, I love infusing oils for cooking!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't intend to highjack this thread, but has anyone tried the new microwave essential oil distiller? I am one for gadgets if they are too overpriced so I bought one. Can't wait until I get enough blossoms to try it out.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y62W7pzyu2E[/ame]


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

linn said:


> I don't intend to highjack this thread, but has anyone tried the new microwave essential oil distiller? I am one for gadgets if they are too overpriced so I bought one. Can't wait until I get enough blossoms to try it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y62W7pzyu2E


gre:
Rub it in! 


I still cant get it to work.


I burned my face with vinegar real bad a couple days ago (really bad actually) and my aunt snipped some rosemary into some coconut oil and gave it to me.
It hardened in the car last night and when I popped it open to apply some I could smell the rosemary..

Im going to try coconut oil this time around and let it harden around the herbs.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

My aunt gets coconut oil in 55 gallon drums. I might have to try it with my mints! Thanks for the coconut oil idea!


----------



## jackie in ms (Apr 30, 2013)

i make all my own soap, have done for years. may i ask why you want it to smell? not trying to be mean, just asking. most people who come to me for soap have reactions to "store bought" & usually it's the perfume/scents & or the colour. i use neither, if i do anything at all i use whole herbs put in at trace. though i am not convinced that whole herbs or E.O.s are of much value after soaponification(sp?) other then as a scrub in the case of whole herbs. if you like an herbs aroma try laying the dried herbs on the unwrapped soaps in storage. just my thoughts, good luck with the soap making it is very enjoyable & useful skill. 
PS: do you do hot or cold process?


----------

